
Lenovo Goes Open Source with RK3399 and AM5708 SBCs - ofrzeta
http://linuxgizmos.com/lenovo-goes-open-source-with-rk3399-and-am5708-sbcs/
======
ofrzeta
"Both SoCs also lack the SATA and camera interfaces of other AM57x processors
..."

